# Which brand is useful and not expensive for new golfer ?



## gostarscott (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey , I am a new golfer. I am yound and not rich. Which brand of golf club should I select?
Or can you tell me where I can buy the cheap and good quality golf products?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I guess what is expensive varies, but if you want to buy new, Adams golf is usually good equipment for beginning players at a reasonable price. Adam's Idea hybrid iron sets seem to be quite popular.


----------



## gostarscott (Aug 7, 2009)

Really？ I will try that. Thank you ,Fourputt


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm not a huge Nike fan, but I'll give them props on their least expensive iron set, the Nike Ignite. For $300 they are pretty solid, in fact I prefer them to the Sumo's and Sling Back's (I believe that's what they're called). And I think they still make them, may have just been in the last TGW catalog I got. TGW (The Golf Warehouse) also has a website, tgw.com. Good luck!

Buck


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Wilson is a good brand and they arent to expensive either or maybe srixon. other then that there are the no name clubs that are copies of the better brands. It can be a bit hit and miss with the no name clubs though.


----------



## old zeke (Dec 14, 2007)

Do online fitting at ping.com . See if you can find a good used set of clubs on line, play the grooves off of them ,and when you can and want to, look at shiny new sticks. Thats why I have 3 sets of Pings in the basement. That and I'm a club ho


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

old zeke said:


> I'm a club ho


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

old zeke said:


> I'm a club ho


Are we related?

Hmmm... post 1500 and I'm finding relatives???


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

well done dennis 1500 and you finally got a family member to join.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Surtees said:


> well done dennis 1500 and you finally got a family member to join.


Well, I was originally from Kentucky, where the name Zeke is more common and being a club ho, it just made sense... 

And welcome to the forum Zeke. Hope you enjoy your time here. We certainly have a good time.


----------



## Denominator (Jul 26, 2009)

Honestly, I think you should just buy a good used set of clubs. I bought a used set of Ping Eye 2's, and couldn't be happier. In fact, I found out that the orange dot ping eye 2's I had were too short, and so, sold them, and bought the longer green dot Ping Eye 2's. With shipping the PW-3 iron set was $180, with what will probably be my last set of clubs (Eventhough they are old, you should really review these clubs, as they have rave reviews, and are very user friendly). I've seen them sell for $160. Remember, while people think golf is expensive, the clubs will most likely last you a life time, if you treat them right. My advise is not to cheap out, and save for a little while. I kept going through cheap clubs at Play It Again Sports, until I finally forked over the money for a good set of used ones. Now I couldn't be happier, or more consistant. 

Oh, and please don't cheap out on a putter. That's a big necessity. Make sure to try every style of putter, or you might regret it.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Dang! its taking you a long time to figure this hidden message out


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

PM me and I'll tell you where to Look


----------

